# Hydroxycut banned!!



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 1, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090501/ap_on_he_me/us_med_diet_pill_recall

It was only a matter of time.


----------



## terryl965 (May 1, 2009)

Well know the rest will be calledback to the shelfs. I mean we all know nothing is perfect.


----------



## Omar B (May 1, 2009)

Diet pills are funny to me. It's symptomatic of our modern society where being lazy is just fine. There's no sitting on the couch and loosing weight. There is no pill to a nicer ***.


----------



## CoryKS (May 1, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Diet pills are funny to me. It's symptomatic of our modern society where being lazy is just fine. There's no sitting on the couch and loosing weight. There is no pill to a nicer a##.


 
Better yet, talk to someone who has had the stomach reduction surgery.  It's amazing the amount of time, money, and effort that people will spend in order to not exercise.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 1, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Better yet, talk to someone who has had the stomach reduction surgery.  It's amazing the amount of time, money, and effort that people will spend in order to not exercise.



There are people for whom it would be dangerous for them to exercise due to their extreme weight - for those, the various surgical methods may be their only meaningful way of getting to a place where they CAN exercise and practice a proper diet quickly.

For myself, I am losing weight quickly - so fast it scares me.  Appears to be due entirely to exercise and reduced appetite, but I have a doctor's appointment scheduled just to be sure.


----------



## KELLYG (May 1, 2009)

Bill,

Getting checked out by a MD is an excellent plan!!  Weight loss with excessive and diet OK but excess wait needs to be checked out. 

Good luck to ya!


----------



## CoryKS (May 1, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> There are people for whom it would be dangerous for them to exercise due to their extreme weight - for those, the various surgical methods may be their only meaningful way of getting to a place where they CAN exercise and practice a proper diet quickly.
> 
> For myself, I am losing weight quickly - so fast it scares me. Appears to be due entirely to exercise and reduced appetite, but I have a doctor's appointment scheduled just to be sure.


 
Yes, and there are also some for whom it isn't dangerous but would rather have the surgery.  Notably, a woman I am familiar with who, when prescribed a diet by her doctor that was intended to get her down to a more ideal weight without the need for surgery, gamed it so that she would maintain just enough weight to qualify.


----------



## crushing (May 1, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Diet pills are funny to me. It's symptomatic of our modern society where being lazy is just fine. There's no sitting on the couch and loosing weight. There is no pill to a nicer a##.


 
It's not necessarily laziness, but effectiveness in achieving a goal. The only time I took diet pills (Slim N Ups with ephedra) was when I was working out twice a day.  I lost about 50 pounds when the migraines started.  Sometimes the headaches got so bad it felt like someone running a hand crank drill into the top of my skull.

I say hand crank drill because only a lazy non-craftsman would take the easy way out powered drill, right?  Another symptom of our lazy modern society?  Or, can a craftman use a power drill when it is effective and can get the job done?


----------



## Omar B (May 1, 2009)

No, that's being glib about it.  Modern conveniences like electric drills don't make people lazy, it enables us to build more, bigger, higher.  Drugs and surgery to me seem like a dishonest way of going about changing your body for the better (in exercise's stead).  

People wanna look like Charles Atlas but sit around like Jabba The Hut.

Maybe I should quit MA and wait for a Karate Pill!


----------



## MJS (May 1, 2009)

What surprises me most about stuff like this, are the people who buy into it.  I mean, there is no pill out there that is going to work magic and make you lose weight.  What people really need to do, if they want to lose weight, is get off their rear, put the remote down, and start exercising and doing cardio, as well as working on their diet.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 1, 2009)

Having been a Vitamin Shoppe manager pills and products are constantly being discontinued/banned. We use to reduce the price to try to make money off it. Hydroxycut has been changing its formula for a while they might change it again like it was with no Ephedra,find a new replacement like Hoodia,or come out with a new product name and hype it up like that stupid cookie diet.

I disagree with diet pills that are sold on the market as much as I disagree with cheap gimmicks like shock your abs to a six pack. 

The healthiest way to loose weight is to eat less,eat right and exercise.


----------



## K-man (May 1, 2009)

It's a simple formula really. Calories in less than calories out ... weight off. Calories in more than calories out ... weight on. Too many people like their tucker!!! :asian: 

Note: Any academics that can't understand the above, I'm willing to do seminars ... PM me for details of where to send the tickets and cheque!


----------



## crushing (May 1, 2009)

MJS said:


> *What surprises me most about stuff like this, are the people who buy into it. I mean, there is no pill out there that is going to work magic and make you lose weight.* What people really need to do, if they want to lose weight, is get off their rear, put the remote down, and start exercising and doing cardio, as well as working on their diet.


 
Do you think there are very many people really think that?  Maybe I'm overly optimistic about people, but I think most people realize it is a supplement and that simply taking the supplement will not 'fix' them.

For some people the supplement is an energy drink, others it may be other sugar/caffeinated drinks like Mountain Dew, and yet others it is pills like Hydroxcut.  When creatine was all the craze, people weren't just sitting on the couch drinking creatine drinks to build muscles, they used it as a supplement to their diet and exercise regimen.  The people taking creatine were likely exercising and lifting.

10 Years ago when I was popping the Slim-n-ups, I didn't expect that just taking those supplements alone would cause me to lose 50 pounds.  I lost the 50 pounds because I was working my *** off (literally) at the gym.  The Slim-n-ups helped curb my appetite and give me energy (and may have been killing me?).  It was simply part of an overall program like eliminating fast food, eating more veggies, drinking water instead of soft drinks, etc. that helped me work toward my goal.

I could be wrong about people.  I have been previously disappointed.  I just don't think anyone believes that there is a magic pill that completely replaces a good diet and exercise.


----------



## K-man (May 2, 2009)

Having sold these sorts of products for 30 years (sold *NOT* recommended, and not the primary business) I can assure you that there are an enormous number of gullible consumers out there who have 'heard how good XYZ is' and want to try it even though you might tell them it won't do what they want. We had a conman in Aus selling herbal tea as a weight loss and made a fortune. He backed that up by selling a product to rub on the thighs to get rid of cellulite and made even more.
I think he is currently in jail! 
Advertise something for weight loss, a cure for cancer, cream to make breasts bigger, or pills to make your penis longer and people will beat a path to your door. Colloidal silver, magic mineral, half the herbal medicines, even vitamin C, have fantatic claims that just don't stand up to scrutiny. But do people want to know? No, because they like to dream that something might work and someone is always happy to take their money. The problem is that people are allowed to make false claims without any substantiation. Because it has a number as a registered product, people assume it is approved by the FDA in the US or the FDA here, as being effective or suitable for the advertised use. :asian:


----------



## Ken Morgan (May 2, 2009)

A few years back when I was seriously into bodybuilding I seen many folks take some form of diet pills, among many other things!! These are people who weight every gram of food and track every minute of exercise, it was insane and one of the hardest things I ever did. There are plenty of other ways to increase the rate of your metabolism, people will just find something else to avoid eating right and exercise.
The only pills I ever took to get ready for a show was a diuretic in the last few days.


----------



## stickarts (May 2, 2009)

In my experience it comes down mostly to your eating habits. What you eat and how much. Exercise helps but if you really overeat your body still can't keep up with all the extra calories. In some extreme cases taking more extreme measures may be worth it, but most often it's common sense. Eat less and move more.


----------



## Drac (May 4, 2009)

WOW...I used Hydroxycut combined with Acetoblan and Creatine and lost a lot of body fat, but then again I was in the gym 3 times a week and went animal for about an hour..Now I have to wonder it all those pills were a waste of money....


----------



## CoryKS (May 4, 2009)

Drac said:


> WOW...I used Hydroxycut combined with Acetoblan and Creatine and lost a lot of body fat, but then again I was in the gym 3 times a week and went animal for about an hour..Now I have to wonder it all those pills were a waste of money....


 
I've read articles by a lot of body-builders who swear that Hydroxycut did... something... for them.  I would expect that people who spend that much time focused on their bodies would be attuned to the changes wrought by the things they are taking.  That said, it may be that some of these effects can only be noticeable at an advanced level of training.

It reminds me of those ab-rocker thingys.  I knew a gal who bought one thinking that it would give her rock-hard abs.  And who knows?  Maybe it did.  But you couldn't see them through the protective layer of bubble wrap she had them encased in.


----------



## Drac (May 4, 2009)

I was in my early 40's when I went on the triple stack from MuscleTech that included Hydroxycut, and like I said the weight fell off..I laid off for about a month and went back on them and NOTHING HAPPENED...A copper buddy who is a serious lifter says that Hydroxycut burns out some receptor and its not as effective after your first time on it..


----------



## MJS (May 4, 2009)

crushing said:


> Do you think there are very many people really think that? Maybe I'm overly optimistic about people, but I think most people realize it is a supplement and that simply taking the supplement will not 'fix' them.
> 
> For some people the supplement is an energy drink, others it may be other sugar/caffeinated drinks like Mountain Dew, and yet others it is pills like Hydroxcut. When creatine was all the craze, people weren't just sitting on the couch drinking creatine drinks to build muscles, they used it as a supplement to their diet and exercise regimen. The people taking creatine were likely exercising and lifting.
> 
> ...


 
Actually, yes I do.  For the same reason that people think that if they do 100 situps a day, it'll give them a 6 pack. Sorry, it won't do nothing more than building muscle under a fat belly.  And I personally know people who train for Police agility tests, they start training 2 weeks before the test, and then wonder why they suck and fail the day of.  

I say this about all supplements.  They help to a point, BUT, they do not work miracles.  I have taken creatine and yes, I noticed a small difference, but it didn't make me look like Arnold and I was busting my *** in the gym.  Thats why its called a supplement....to supplement what you're already doing.


----------



## Lynne (May 5, 2009)

Take someone like myself. I do 10 -15 hours of exercise a week (I take MA classes, teach MA classes, jog, sprint, do the elliptical, do pushups, crunches, etc., practice forms, etc.). It is barely affecting my bodyfat. In fact, my ob-gyn told me that at 51 I will gain fat, even with all of the exercise I do.

It has gotten to the point where low-carb diets do not work. My physiology fights almost every type of diet. Diets per se aren't natural.

I tried the unnatural six meals-a-day-thing. First, did you know that six meals a day do not stimulate the metabolism? People just parrot a bunch of nonsense and repeat what they've heard. If you do six meals a day, you better be prepared to count every calorie. Otherwise, that's a recipe for weight gain. I was never satisfied on six meals a day and my blood sugar would crash from the constant spiking. Ummm...eating causes blood sugar to go up and down.

So, now I'm doing the Warrior Diet lifestyle and it's working like a charm. I eat less than 200 calories worth of protein during the day. Then, I eat a balanced meal at night after my last workout (sometimes, I walk the dog for an hour after eating but that's not exactly an intense workout). Funny thing, this is how I ate as a teenager and I was quite slim.  I have so much energy now that I'm not eating meals during the day.

If someone has tried dieting and it hasn't worked, I can understand the allure of a magic pill. I can also understand wanting the weight off NOW.


----------



## Marginal (May 5, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> I've read articles by a lot of body-builders who swear that Hydroxycut did... something... for them.  I would expect that people who spend that much time focused on their bodies would be attuned to the changes wrought by the things they are taking.  That said, it may be that some of these effects can only be noticeable at an advanced level of training.


They usually up your metabolism by about 1%.


----------

